# A warning to small business folks



## Snowy Rivers (Nov 26, 2011)

If you are in business or are getting into business and want to take credit cards from your customers.

STAY as far away from a compnay called LEASE FINANCE GROUP or Northern leasing.

These pukes lease credit card processing machines.

They are bad news and will rip you off big time.

Had issues with these clowns as we had used them for a leased machine.

They way over charge and you can't ever get out of a lease as they keep rolling it over no matter what.

If you stop paying them they will threaten you repeatedly and then sneak in a charge to your account for some huge sum.

I had a run in with these guys and cut off their access to the account, but somehow they managed to get a charge placed into the system.

I got that stopped and fraud charges placed on them, but this will likley not stop them from hitting someone else.

Just be really sure who you are dealing with.

I went to my bank and use their services now. No lease payment and great rates and good customer service.


JUST A HEADS UP

Snowy


----------



## magentaman (Nov 26, 2011)

I found out many years ago that many of these companies are bad news. The bank that handles your business account is always a better way to go.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 26, 2011)

I use an Internet based credit card service. An average monthly cost of slightly above 2%. including the montly fee.  I have not had a problem and been using them for 6 months or so. Takes a little longer to key in but no machine means less cost.

Eric


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 26, 2011)

I also use an internet based service by Quicken / Quick Books.  No machines to rent or buy, all card charges are done on the internet.  Just fill out a form, and submit.  It's on your account instantly.

I am very satisfied and never had one problem.  There is a small monthly fee plus a % of each transaction.  Our business has seasons to it.  We're heavy users some months, and other months we don't use it at all.  There is no minimum monthly useage, if I don't use it, then I pay just the montly fee of $20.

Tom C.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Nov 26, 2011)

This is good advice for sure.

We have a regular store front   (gun shop) and have to be able to accept cards in person.

The coutfit that originally processed the transactions was OK and the costs were acceptable, it was the second tier entity that handled providing the machine.

They sent the equipment in and we actually leased the machine (Bad plan)

The problems started back a few years when new federal laws required that the machines allbe changed out and set up to only list minimal information on the sales ticket.
The machines were replaced and then the lease company started "double dipping" stating that we had to complete the lease on the old machines plus the new ones too.

I cut them off right quick, sadly they had sucked a few months of extra payments off the account before I caught it.

Anyway, this is certainly not stove talk, I just wanted to get this info out to my online friends that might be able to benefit from it.


Pleae pass this on to anyone you know that it may help.


Lease Finance Group----- Northern Leasing----Pushpin Holdings LLC and several others.

The entire lot of these pukes are nothing but scammers.


If you get tied in with them its a bad deal.  They will provide a machine and debit your account every month. If the machine quits they will not replace it. they will demand several hundred $$$$ plus shipping for a new machine, plus the lease too.

They do not allow a cancellation and even when the contract is satisfied they can and do come back and debit accounts.  They are also known to renew contracts without your approval and refuse to cancel.


The banks are the way to go. Another good one I am told is costco  (same outfit that has the warehouse stores)

Stay safe troops

Snowy


----------



## JoeS (Nov 26, 2011)

magentaman said:
			
		

> I found out many years ago that many of these companies are bad news. The bank that handles your business account is always a better way to go.



Agreed, stick with the bank you are dealing with and avoid the hassle.


----------



## rickwai (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anybody used the gadget that hooks to the iphone that takes credit cards?


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Nov 26, 2011)

There is a ton of goodie yum yum gadgits out there to use, its just getting the service set up and the account managed that can be a tad dicey.

We get on average, 4-6 calls a week from "Card processor companies"  I asked a few last week who handles the machine lease/sale and most all of them answered "Lease finance Group"

Bad news folks.

Yessss, The bank that you use for your company account is the way to go.

Snowy


----------



## MountainSean (Nov 26, 2011)

Northern Leasing is an absolute predatory company. They set you up witha contract that is nearly impossible to get out of use high pressure tactics to get you to agree to things you don't need to agree to and they overcharge by an insane amount for the machines you do get. They will lease you a "top of the line" machine that is actually a refurbished 12 year old hunk of junk that won't pass the next security review from Visa/Mastercard and will have to be retired when they do. Then they will charge you for both machines and good luck getting them to stop. 

I worked for a competitor of theirs and the amount of time I spent on the phone telling some poor small business owner that didn't know better what rights they had and how they were being pooched by that company was insane.


----------



## Freddels (Nov 26, 2011)

Notify your bank that they are no longer authorized to make charges to your account.  Then notify the credit card machine leasing company that you will no longer be leasing their machine and for instructions on where to send it.  Send this to them in writing, certified mail, return receipt requested.  Keep documentation.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Nov 26, 2011)

Did all that stuff.

The Bank will not stop charges to the account based on my say so.
I filed a fraud charge with the bank, the bank will make it good even if the lease company is flakey.

I have auto deposits that hit that account every month, so I am keeping it viable with Minimum funds until I can get the other stuff changed, then will cancel the account for good.

End of story.

Sadly this had to get this far along.

These sorts or pukes get by with this crap over and over and over.

I found similar stories online with these clowns dating back many years.

Just wanted to share this so others may avoid these pukes.

Snowy


----------



## Freddels (Nov 26, 2011)

Whenever I have gone down to my bank and informed them of any unauthorized charges, they've reversed them on the spot.  I guess closing the account is the only way to do it then.


----------



## potter (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently used Square (the iphone thingy). Wish I owned their stock as it is the next big thing. Signed up on line, no monthly charges, no charges to particular cards (American Express, mileage points etc.) Took a number of thousands of charges if several days at a convention center. All in my account by the time I drove home. Swiper is free and plugs into the earphone jack. Approves card, then puts up a signature panel customer signs with their finger on the phone. Then prompts for sending the customer an email receipt. They have recently added a wireless printer if you want a paper copy. 2.75%.  Not the cheapest rate out there but if your use is sporadic like mine saves the monthly charges that always seem to ramp upward. No machinery besides the Iphone. There is the cost of the data plan if you're not someone who has one already.https://squareup.com/


----------



## potter (Nov 27, 2011)

https://squareup.com/


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2011)

rickwai said:
			
		

> Has anybody used the gadget that hooks to the iphone that takes credit cards?



I thought that was how smartphones worked in general. You get one and there is something taking your credit card from that moment on.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 27, 2011)

potter said:
			
		

> I recently used Square (the iphone thingy). Wish I owned their stock as it is the next big thing. Signed up on line, no monthly charges, no charges to particular cards (American Express, mileage points etc.) Took a number of thousands of charges if several days at a convention center. All in my account by the time I drove home. Swiper is free and plugs into the earphone jack. Approves card, then puts up a signature panel customer signs with their finger on the phone. Then prompts for sending the customer an email receipt. They have recently added a wireless printer if you want a paper copy. 2.75%.  Not the cheapest rate out there but if your use is sporadic like mine saves the monthly charges that always seem to ramp upward. No machinery besides the Iphone. There is the cost of the data plan if you're not someone who has one already.https://squareup.com/



Thanks for that info.
I have an office based system and have been looking to go mobile.
Can you use this system from a PC ?
Is it a Square account the $ goes into or is it linked to your bank?
EDIT: Never mind , just checked the link. That's sweet. I'll be signing up for that soon.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 28, 2011)

Dang, I'm so happy I'm retired....


----------



## potter (Nov 28, 2011)

uncontrolabLEE said:
			
		

> potter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to PC to originate and check account. (of course you can do that from the phone.) Money directly to your account. You only provide the last 4 digits of your SS.
I came very late to cellphones, BG, but for any small business person who has been, or is being hosed by their card company, it's the bomb. Soon we'll get rid of our land line, which will help make (more) sense of the phone cost. Plus the deduction as a business expense.
Topic for another thread- Anyone drop their land line?
Edit- Will work on any smart phone.


----------

